# i feel like im so close,



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

to getting out of this. i have days to where my time doesnt feel like its always flying by, but then i have days where it does. but i feel like everyday im getting closer and closer to finally getting out of this. the only thing i really need to work on now is checking and seeing if i still have my symptoms, im trying to break that god awful habbit. im getting ready to start working again (if i get this job, keep your fingers crossed!) but i think that would really help. looking back from the beginning of this I cant believe how far i have come.. i went from never wanting to leave the couch or my apartment, to now im always wanting to go do something. (but i do still like my chill days on the couch) but now i can carry full on conversations with people, like spending time with people and am slowly starting to feel conected again. I hope this is all means good to come! i honestly would love to be completely recovered by christmas.. but if im not thats still okay! I came to realize that fearing it really gets you no where, accepting and realizing what this is really helps. oh, does anyone know if there is like stages of recovery? could anyone explain?
well. respond if you would like!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

recovery of most things comes in stages. it's very rare where it just goes away and that's it. your level of recovery can come and go, you can go through one stage multiple times....there's acceptance, and.....treatment/exploration......remission......


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

ahh i see, but do you think im at a good point?


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

You're at a great point! Sounds like you've come to some important realizations. It does come in stages. You may backslide, which is normal. Don't get worked up if you do, it's temporary. Just stay the course regardless. Congrats for coming so far! Good luck with work.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

That's awesome! I must be honest, I've felt that way before, once or twice and I got back into the horror but I've been feeling AWESOME for about a month now, bad things keep on happening and nothing's thrown me down yet, I feel like I'm getting somewhere, about time... after 3 years, good luck girl!


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> That's awesome! I must be honest, I've felt that way before, once or twice and I got back into the horror but I've been feeling AWESOME for about a month now, bad things keep on happening and nothing's thrown me down yet, I feel like I'm getting somewhere, about time... after 3 years, good luck girl!


i got this! i will get through this, no matter what. and i wish you a fast full recovery!


----------

